# Potty training going great but started eating litter box wood chips...



## wuneyewilly (Aug 24, 2011)

So our new girl is taking to potty training marvellously, until this morning. She has an elaborate kennel we're training her to be in while we're at work and slowly introducing time in it to her. So this morning she goes out for her longest stint at about 2hrs for breakfast. When checked, she had not eaten her food, which is irregular, but had eaten and puked some thin wood shavings/bedding we're using in her potty box. She has only ever gone potty in the chips and box while in the kennel and is taking readily to the 'go potty' queuing so this is odd. Obviously we've noticed she's wanting to eat anything...rocks, grass, galv fence posts, etc but she ate enough chips that it really concerns me. 

Our hope was to consistently use these chips because they are low dust, absorbant and easily transferred to temporary potty places like camping or away visits.

So what are options to chips? Do I just let her realize eating chips makes you puke? Maybe try to put a tight metal mesh atop the chips so she can smell them, they absorb, but she cant readily "eat" them?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

With a puppy this young, you've really got to keep a good eye on them that they don't eat 'things' that could potentially end up having to have a surgery or worse dead

I would NOT let her eat wood chips/shavings or anything of that sort. 

I think explaining your kennel set up better would help. Is it outside? and your looking to put something for flooring that she can potty on? Why not just train her to go potty outside on grass? 

I would get rid of the chips and not use a metal type covering, again, your asking for an injury. I would also crate her with nothing in it, to keep her from eating anything she shouldn't be eating at this age/crating is safe for her and safe for your possessions


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi. I've never heard of using a litter box with a dog. I would not train her with a litter box because the idea is to get her to go outside. Anyhow, if that is what you are doing then, yes, you need to make sure she can't get to it. They will eat everything and anything for a while during puppyhood; and it can be very dangerous. I would monitor her closely to make sure she is ok after eating that.
Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## wuneyewilly (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, I agree. She's a house dog when we're home but I have a large yard, albeit fenced, but there are way too many things she could get in trouble with...if even merely granite decor rocks she calls candy. We'll both be away for 8hrs a day soon (post FMLA ) So I built a roofed 8' x 20' chainlink kennel atop a concrete slab. I wanted easy cleanup, reduced bacteria possibilities and escape proof. In one corner, I built a 8" tall box big enough for a full grown to 'hunker' around for the perfect spot to choose. My hope was odor association to pine chips as mentioned, absorption, cost and quick cleanup. It has been working great in that she knows that it's for potty business and doesnt play in it or get soiled by just having it about the kennel. She wont have grass access while kenneled. Maybe astroturf the litter box until she outgrows the eat-it-all stage? She hadnt eaten poo thankfully.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ok, gotcha..I understand your reasoning for the chips, but right now I wouldn't use them. I think you will have to be careful about 'anything' you put in there if she's a chewer and especially if she can't be monitored while your at work.

I think you've got to think about what if she eats it? as in the astro turf, which I do think is rather a good idea, but what if she eats it? 

If I did this kennel (which sounds nice by the way and certainly roomy enough) I wouldn't put anything in it right now..if she potties, let her potty right on the concrete..since its concrete you can hose down to clean it good(after scooping up the poop) and use a non abrasive cleaner ..(bleach may burn feet) 

I dont know what location your in, and altho it sounds like you have a great set up outside, I would worry about the puppy being stolen just something to think about


----------

